

Ask HN: Anyone want to help clone election.twitter.com for a local election? - brandnewlow

I run a local news site in Chicago.  There's an election happening in our area to replace Rahm Emmanuel in Congress (he left to join Obama's team).  Twitter's Election.Twitter.com page was terrific for letting you see what people were saying about the candidates during the presidential election.<p>I'd like to more or less clone it for this local election, i.e. create a web app that lets you see what people on twitter are saying about the candidates using a tabbed interface.<p>I can take care of the design/CSS, hosting and can promote the heck out of it to the local and national media, which will lap this up like maple syrup.<p>The person helping would get glory, a prominent backlink and bio at the top of the app and the rush of helping make a contentious election easier to stay on top of.<p>I can cludge something together on my own no problem, but if there's anyone out there looking for a fun, quick project that will get press coverage, I'd love to work with that person.
======
collint
Hey, this sounds interesting.

send me an email: collintmiller@gmail.com if you want to talk about this.

~~~
brandnewlow
E-mail sent. Thanks.

